# remélem vs remélek



## Serdja

Hello people, I ahve a problem. I saw this verb and in my book, they say +st persong sg is remélem, and on wikipedia they say remélek.
Which is correct? Could someone please write me whole conjugation of this verb in present please?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Zsanna

They are the 1st person Singular form in the present tense for the verb remélni (_to hope_). The difference between them is that remélem is in the objective conjugation and remélek is in the subjective conjugation.

The reason for the use of the two conjugations shortly (!): 
- objective conjugation: when the verb is followed by a definite object (e.g. remélem a legjobbakat = I hope for the best)
- subjective conjugation: when the verb is followed either by an indefinite object (e.g. remélek egy jobb jövőt - I hope for a better future) or no object whatsoever (e.g. A: Hogy is van a mondás? = How is the saying?
B: Míg élek, remélek. Dum spiro, spero. = While I breathe, I hope.)


----------

